# Appointment



## 1mic2 (Dec 20, 2014)

I was appointed S.D last Saturday in my lodge Waterford Lodge 31 MWPHGL of Michigan. I'm looking forward to sitting my new seat in 2015.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 21, 2014)

Jump in your book and learn your job and duties. I was appointed as the Senior Deacon shortly after I was raised it is a ton of work but a meanful job. You are the man on the floor when degree work comes so do well my brother. You are the WM right hand man so see how you can assist him in any matter for the improvement of the craft. Best of luck.

Bro Wayne Staton 
Senior Deacon
Augustus Lodge # 642
MWPHGLNC


----------



## 1mic2 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for your words of encouragement Bro. Staton. I'm already in my book.


----------



## tldubb (Dec 25, 2014)

I echo Bro. Staton...keep your nose in the ritual! 

Bro. TL Wilson, SD
Clarence C. kittrell, #149
4301 N. Broad st 
Philadelphia, PA 
MWPHGL of Pennsylvania


----------

